# College Dissappointments?



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Who are the biggest college busts in the recent years? Who was hyped so much coming out of college and just havent done a damn thing in todays game? Who was that player that was ranked number 4 on Rivals.com that is now ranked number 4 on his own team? Whats the biggest reason for their apparent downfall?

A few that spring to mind:

Sean Dockery, Duke - Ranked above John Gilchrist, Jarret Jack, and Jeff Horner all who appear to be having better careers so far.

Marshall Strickland, Indiana - Ranked number 4 overall PG in the 2002 recruiting class.

Brad Buckman, Texas - Complete the top 4 PF's in 2002 Sean May, Chris Bosh, Shelden Williams...Brad Buckman?!?!?

Kelvin Torbert, Michigan St. - Possibly the biggest bust there is. A top 10 recruit that has failed to top 10ppg.

Name yours...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Shavlik Randolph


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Olu Famutimi
Jason Fraser
Mike Thompson


----------



## ugabball2k4 (Sep 10, 2004)

Any highly rated Tubby recruit.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The 2003 Syracuse Recruiting Class:

Demetrius Nichols
Darryl Watkins
Terrance Roberts
Louie McCroskey

3 Top 50 Players, all top 75.

Roberts and Watkins have showed signs, but I am concerned that this class and the 2004 class (the Wrights), will have a hard time keeping SU in the top 25.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ghost</b>!
> Olu Famutimi
> Jason Fraser
> Mike Thompson


well he's only a freshman so I'm gonna cut him some slack but Xaviers Churchill Odia this year so far has shown nothing


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

James White and David Lee. These two were both top ten recruits I believe, and both expected to be high draft picks. Both are valuable players, Lee more so than White, but nowhere near where they were expected to be.

I would say Shavlik Randolph, but that dude has had some unfortunate setbacks, when he plays, he looks good.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Neil Fingleton... oh wait....

I still don't see how Shav can be a disappointment. No. 1 ranked junior - I know, but his stock went down ~ like AW said, it had a lot to do with injury. Besides he has three other college superstars on his team. It's not like he's sittin the pine averaging 5min, 2pts, 1rebs.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> James White and David Lee. These two were both top ten recruits I believe, and both expected to be high draft picks. Both are valuable players, Lee more so than White, but nowhere near where they were expected to be.
> 
> I would say Shavlik Randolph, but that dude has had some unfortunate setbacks, when he plays, he looks good.


David Lee was SOOOOOOOOOO overhyped. I remember arguing and arguing with people on the old nbadraft.net board that Lee was not worthy of a lottery pick. Coming into his freshman year the mock draft on nbadraftnet actually projected him going in the top 5 in the following draft....I'd have to say I was right about that one.


As far as disappointments, I'd definitely agree with Randolph, although who's to say how much injury has played into his problems. Another monster disappointment is Brian Butch for Wisconsin. He was a HUGE recruit for Wisconsin, and now after redshirting his freshman year to build strength he is averaging 4.9 points and 3.4 rebounds in 12 minutes a game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Who are the biggest college busts in the recent years? Who was hyped so much coming out of college and just havent done a damn thing in todays game? Who was that player that was ranked number 4 on Rivals.com that is now ranked number 4 on his own team? Whats the biggest reason for their apparent downfall?
> 
> A few that spring to mind:
> ...



i dont know where that list of powerforwards comes from, the top 4 i have from that year;
amare stoudemire
paul davis
deangelo collins
chris bosh
collins fell of the radar screen and the others have done ok(understatement) although some would say that davis has underachieved.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Strickland still plays like a freshman.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shavlik Randolph is garbage. Injuries or not, the guy has been hurt his entire career at Duke and is soft as charmin. No more excuses for him. Bust.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Eric Chenowith


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ghost</b>!
> Olu Famutimi
> Jason Fraser
> Mike Thompson



If ur talking about the Michael Thompson who transferred from Duke to Northwestern, I don't consider him a bust, because I never thought he was that good. My junior year our school (st edward) played his school and we had nobody taller that 6-3 and he looked very average, ended up with like 20 points. Their point guard looked great, never know what happened to him though. 

As far as some busts go, Adam Boone at Carolina comes to mind...and most of the chicago public league products turn out to be busts (see sean dockery)


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Brian Butch


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's some guys to think about what happened to them:

2002 High school class:
Elijah Ingram-- 6th ranked pg in class; signed w/ St.John's. Where is he now?

Deangelo Alexander--5th ranked sg in class; is now w/ Charlotte, but has he played at all?


----------



## BruinBaller (Feb 11, 2005)

Cedric Bozeman. Biggest bust in college b-ball.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Robert Whaley

The 2002 Florida Recruiting Class
Lee
White
Roberson
Kwame Brown
Drejer

Every one of them has seen there NBA prospect status drop considerably.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I definitely agree with Robert Whaley.


How about Torbert at MSU. He was extremely hyped coming out of high school. Dickie V especially.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Robert Whaley
> 
> The 2002 Florida Recruiting Class
> ...


Lee, White, Brown = 2001

Drejer, Roberson, Walsh = 2002


----------



## Milo35 (Sep 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jalen5</b>!
> Here's some guys to think about what happened to them:
> 
> 2002 High school class:
> Elijah Ingram-- 6th ranked pg in class; signed w/ St.John's. Where is he now?


He was kicked out because of the sex scandal at SJU, mostly due to snap judgement, he transferred to New Mexico State, and is sitting out this year due to eligibility rules.


----------

